# Hydrogen peroxide and moss.



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

moss is a plant so if you dose it incorrectly yes it will kill it even with the 3%, same as excel treat them correctly for the result you want.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I was surprised to find that spot-dosing with Excel didn't kill off my mosses (even when squirted directly into them). It might have thinned out the fronds a bit, but they didn't even go brown, while the bba was quite a nice shade of red after a couple days.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Ok sweet thanks guys. Ill try using different concentrations on small pieces first until i find the point where the moss dies....just thought id ask in case anyone had any experience in the area that im looking.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

I second what kev said. I just spot treated some bba a few days ago with excel and the moss (fissen fontanus) came out fine. The bba were right above the moss too.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

DerekFF said:


> Ok sweet thanks guys. Ill try using different concentrations on small pieces first until i find the point where the moss dies....just thought id ask in case anyone had any experience in the area that im looking.


 if its dieing its way to much and or isnt mixed right, if its in a container add h2o2 first then moss an stir if not you can see browning as unstirred will have high to low concentrations, after ive always mixed it even in high concentrations take out after few min and rinse never had browning after that that was about 1/3-1/4 of h2o2 in a cup of water so quite high, let sit for few min took out rinse no problems. (i highly recommend a lower concentration as this is where u burn the plant) 2¢ it all comes down to ammount an contact time so trial/error with diff settings.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

i've spot treated moss with h2o2 and had no problems except with fissidens... The fissidens lost some of their fronds, but recovered fairly quickly (as far as fissidens is concerned).


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I have fissidens on mat that Cladophora algae is slowly taking its area. Tried to pull them out but strands of Fissidens would pull away too. Not a good idea.

I tried placing them in a shallow water about 5mm below water level and squirt Metricide 14 directly on the algae. Surprisingly, after a day the algae started to show sign of melting!

Its been a day since I use Metricide on Cladophora.
I will update this post after 3 days.


----------



## rstampa (Jan 29, 2017)

I've tried spaying with both Excel & h2o2. But I haven't had much luck with either one of them. I"m not spraying on any moss.
I'm what to clean up some BBA on my rocks and lift tubes. The BBA never dies! Even if I apply daily for about a week. I dropped back with less light and the duration of time. I've been doing this for the passed four(4) months. 
Any suggestions would be much appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ive turned java brown before with direct sprays of h2o2 underwater. It did recover but took a while. Im sure it depends on how much you use and how you do it though


----------

